# Dankung Luck Rings review



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Here it is.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It sounded like you got two can hits. I got to have one of those. My thoughts are that if someone shoots with one of those regularly it will make them a better shooter even with other slingshots. It causes your target field to narrow so you get more hits. If you have not yet tried some aerial shots with it give it a try. I appreciate the video and will be looking for more from you with the Rings.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I should have ordered a couple and sent you one. The videos that you would make would be far better.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Natural, it looks like your shooting very well with that Ring Shooter and it sounds like it was hitting hard. What size tube came with it? When I order again from Flint I will see if he can get one of those for me. I think it is a must have for anyone who shoots with tubes. It looks like it might even be smaller than my smallest shooter and that would be 2 inches across the top and 3 7/8 in length. 
Thanks for the Video.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Pretty sweet, indeed!!

I like it. And great video.

Fun is fun.

Thanks for posting.

WD40


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow! Is that a slingshot or a key ring? That's really little.
Looks like you're enjoying it. Good stuff!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice shooting Ray..

BTW, I can see some weight loss of you


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Nice shooting Ray..
> 
> BTW, I can see some weight loss of you


I have lost a few. I am starting a program next month to help out. Riding the bike 10 miles a day doesnt hurt either. THanks E. I have struggled with weight for a long time. But I am making changes now. Wish me luck.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

haha thats a cool little slingshot..


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool Ray, that takes Poaching to a new level. I might have to get one.
Philly


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I ordered one june 2 and now I can't wait!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice I like,and I like where you live too


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Pretty small is an understatement I think.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The L Ring will likely become the most accurate shooter on the market provided there is enough interest in trying it out. It appears to be as close as one can shoot to the hand and still have something holding the tubes.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

dgui said:


> The L Ring will likely become the most accurate shooter on the market provided there is enough interest in trying it out. It appears to be as close as one can shoot to the hand and still have something holding the tubes.


I agree Darrell I'm going to get one once I can save up enough funds


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

going to make a 20 yard video tonight if i can. I am loving this slingshot. And you are right DGUI the closer to the hand DOES make a huge difference in accuracy I have found.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> going to make a 20 yard video tonight if i can. I am loving this slingshot. And you are right DGUI the closer to the hand DOES make a huge difference in accuracy I have found.


Hey Natural Fork, It appears you have ligitimized the area of super small slingshots and since they are manufacutred by a ligitimate company they now have relevance and ultimately a higher degree of acceptance within the SlingShot Community.


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

Looks good. if Steve from catapults.co gets some in I'll certainly be ordering one


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> going to make a 20 yard video tonight if i can. I am loving this slingshot. And you are right DGUI the closer to the hand DOES make a huge difference in accuracy I have found.


Hey Natural Fork, It appears you have ligitimized the area of super small slingshots and since they are manufacutred by a ligitimate company they now have relevance and ultimately a higher degree of acceptance within the SlingShot Community. 
[/quote]

Hey Darell, your style is now going mainstream, I've made four PFS so far, gave two away as gifts and kept two for my self. Great design. I am sure Dankung's new Ring shooter was inspired by your small and efficient PF. Nobody shoots the PF like you do. Thanks for starting the PFS REVOLUTION.
Philly


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Where can i buy 1 ? how much does it cost







??

And btw, nice vid mate!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

As8MaN said:


> Where can i buy 1 ? how much does it cost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check Luck Rings at Dankung Slingshots


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You should change your name to ForkReviewer









Excellent review, and great plinking.

LGD


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Great vid man! Thanks for sharing









Must . . . resist . . . urge . . . to . . . buy . . . yet . . . another . . . slingshot . . .

Oh wait, too late, it's on its way already


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Great vid man! Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hrank, I don't even try to resist the urge and just go right to Give In, it saves time.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

man i bet that slingshot with 5/16s ammo would be a great edc slingshot.


----------



## Kira620 (Apr 28, 2013)

hey peeps!!! I'm looking to get one of two slingshots; the luck rings or the snail. I like small/solid slingshots and prefer the target shooting style(?)... I'd really like ur opinions on this!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I own a luck rings ergo and I'm very happy with it. It's bigger than the luck rings, but still solid and very, VERY pocketable. I can recommend the luck rings ergo, not having tried the snail.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I had the same decision to make, and decided on the luck ring. I think there is more freedom of grip style than the snail. If you wrap the luck ring with a line about half the size of paracord, its way easier to hold firmly.It is now my EDC.The size lends itself to being easily tucked away in a pocket,or even your waistband. Though both cattys are cool ,I think the luck ring is just a bit more versatile. Good LUCK......


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

Really wanted one of these tried ordering one from ebay but didn't arrive so I cancelled the order is it really worth having? I want it as a everyday carry catty?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Get from dankung.com. eBay ones will be cheap knock offs. There's probably people here who will want to sell one?


----------

